# NEW YEARS DAY 2012 - PROGRESS PARK 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*NEW YEARS DAY 2012 - PROGRESS PARK, PARAMOUNT, CA - 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC*


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WESTBOUND LOS ANGELES IN THE HOUSE!!!! WUZ UP FERN, LET'S DO THIS....


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

I`M THERE :420:ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES


----------



## bouncer13 (Sep 11, 2011)

*WE R THERE FO SHO MY BOY. OUR TIME .CC LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE . *


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT'S UP FERNANDO....... YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE!:yes: HAVE THAT MENUDO READY:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

Q-vo Fernando!
*Road Kings So Bay Car Club* will be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

Lil PETE For eva Eva will b in the house 
TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT. That menudo will come in handy! See you guys on the 1st:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

OH MANN!!! IT'S ON A SUNDAY TOO!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTT*_


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

*​BUMP!*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> OH MANN!!! IT'S ON A SUNDAY TOO!!!


Curly loves his Sundays


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

SkysDaLimit said:


> OH MANN!!! IT'S ON A SUNDAY TOO!!!


_*MAKE SURE NO ONE HAS THIS DAY TAKEN!!!!! LMAO!!!! JK....!!!!!*_


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

FC PREZ said:


> WHAT'S UP FERNANDO....... YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE!:yes: HAVE THAT MENUDO READY:yes: :thumbsup:


WHAT UP BIG PRIMO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT'S UP PRIMO..... HIT ME UP 562 235 8198 WHAT R U DOING TOMORROW?


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

1975 VERT said:


> _*MAKE SURE NO ONE AS THIS DAY TAKEN!!!!! LMAO!!!! JK....!!!!!*_


:roflmao:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

TTMFT FOR PROGRESS PARK AND ALL THE LOCALS....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

big_JR said:


> TTMFT FOR PROGRESS PARK AND ALL THE LOCALS....


...And the Locos


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

2 THE TOP:rimshot:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

5 WEEKS AND COUNTING... TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

*TO THE TOP

*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

DEVO said:


> View attachment 398426
> *TO THE TOP
> 
> *


X2!
What's up DEVOTIONS!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: WHATS UP FERNANDO........ WERE YOU BEEN HOMIE? EVA EVA EVA......


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> :yes: WHATS UP FERNANDO........ WERE YOU BEEN HOMIE? EVA EVA EVA......


Been layin' low...


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

BUMP.......... BUMP............BUMP...........


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

FERNANDOZ said:


> X2!
> What's up DEVOTIONS!!


Wassup homie! Can't wait for New Years:wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Daaaaaammm!!! you just wanna skip Christmas and Hannukah all together right.... That's how you feelin' hahaha!! 
Shit I'm right there with you homie....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

I mean unless there's a picnic on Christmas! Lmao!


----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

YES SIIIIIIIIRRRRRRR......ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!:h5:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES !!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

NIGEL310 said:


> YES SIIIIIIIIRRRRRRR......ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!:h5:


That's right homie!!! See you felllas there. :rimshot:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> WHAT UP HOMIES !!!!


What's crackin Ivan... I got something for u hit me up.


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WUZ UP... PARAMONTE???? WHAT TIME R WE GETTING PROGRESS PARK CRAKIN ON NEW YEARS????


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

big_JR said:


> WUZ UP... PARAMONTE???? WHAT TIME R WE GETTING PROGRESS PARK CRAKIN ON NEW YEARS????


At the time when everyone is passing out from partying :boink:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

What it do Fernandoz!
TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

MrDoepsSickSeven said:


> What it do Fernandoz!
> TTT


WHAT'S UP HOMIE... I'LL SAVE A PARKING SPOT FOR YOU NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

See you there Fernandoz!
Good looking out 
Bttt


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


>



*TO *:rimshot:
*THE *:machinegun:
*TOP* :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

_*U HAVE A HOPPER ON THE FLYER DOES THAT MEAN THEY`LL BE A HOP:naughty: JUST WONDERING:420: IT`LL BE A GOOD, ONCE AGAIN:x: I`M THERE :finger:ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES :machinegun:*_


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" will be in the house .....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LITTLE MAN said:


> _*U HAVE A HOPPER ON THE FLYER DOES THAT MEAN THEY`LL BE A HOP:naughty: JUST WONDERING:420: IT`LL BE A GOOD, ONCE AGAIN:x: I`M THERE :finger:ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES :machinegun:*_



NO HOP... JUST WANTED TO MAKE THE FLYER LOOK COOL:nicoderm:... 
WHAT WE CAN EXPECT IS A FREE LOWRIDER PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES AND OUR FAMILIAS. 
LIKE THE FLYER SAYS "BRING YOUR GRILLS & COOLERS", FREE MENUDO IN THE MORNING AND JUST FOR KICKS WE WILL BE GIVING FREE RAFFLE TICKETS TO EACH LOWRIDER FOR CHANCE TO WIN PRIZES SPONSORED BY SOME OF THE CLUBS ATTENDING SUCH AS, WESTBOUND, CITYLIFE, MILLENIUM, ROAD KINGS & FOREVER CLOWN'N, JUST TO NAME SOME, AND 50/50 RAFFLE WITH 2 WINNERS! *ALL FOR FREE!*












*
...JUST FOR LITTLE MAN I CHANGED THE PHOTO ON THE FLYER....:rofl:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

traffictowing said:


> STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" will be in the house .....


:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> NO HOP... JUST WANTED TO MAKE THE FLYER LOOK COOL:nicoderm:...
> WHAT WE CAN EXPECT IS A FREE LOWRIDER PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES AND OUR FAMILIAS.
> LIKE THE FLYER SAYS "BRING YOUR GRILLS & COOLERS", FREE MENUDO IN THE MORNING AND JUST FOR KICKS WE WILL BE GIVING FREE RAFFLE TICKETS TO EACH LOWRIDER FOR CHANCE TO WIN PRIZES SPONSORED BY SOME OF THE CLUBS ATTENDING SUCH AS, WESTBOUND, CITYLIFE, MILLENIUM, ROAD KINGS & FOREVER CLOWN'N, JUST TO NAME SOME, AND 50/50 RAFFLE WITH 2 WINNERS! *ALL FOR FREE!*
> 
> ...


:wow: :bowrofl:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> NO HOP... JUST WANTED TO MAKE THE FLYER LOOK COOL:nicoderm:...
> WHAT WE CAN EXPECT IS A FREE LOWRIDER PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES AND OUR FAMILIAS.
> LIKE THE FLYER SAYS "BRING YOUR GRILLS & COOLERS", FREE MENUDO IN THE MORNING AND JUST FOR KICKS WE WILL BE GIVING FREE RAFFLE TICKETS TO EACH LOWRIDER FOR CHANCE TO WIN PRIZES SPONSORED BY SOME OF THE CLUBS ATTENDING SUCH AS, WESTBOUND, CITYLIFE, MILLENIUM, ROAD KINGS & FOREVER CLOWN'N, JUST TO NAME SOME, AND 50/50 RAFFLE WITH 2 WINNERS! *ALL FOR FREE!*
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA..... THAT REGAL LOOKS GOOD EVEN IN BLACK N WHITE......


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TIME FLY'S ...... CHRISTMAS IS AROUND THE CORNER! & NEW YEARS IS RIGHT BEHIND ...:around:*


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT'S UP FERNANDOS ...............EVA ....EVA ..... EVA .......


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> *TIME FLY'S ...... CHRISTMAS IS AROUND THE CORNER! & NEW YEARS IS RIGHT BEHIND ...:around:*





FC PREZ said:


> WHAT'S UP FERNANDOS ...............EVA ....EVA ..... EVA .......


IT IS WHAT IT IS AND IT DOES WHAT IT DOES........


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*MAN .... LIL MAN GOT JUICE LIKE THAT!* :ugh:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!:twak: :twak::twak::twak:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> *MAN .... LIL MAN GOT JUICE LIKE THAT!* :ugh:


There you go Pete :thumbsup:... check the flyer out..... anyone else want to be on the flyer.. :rofl:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt :boink:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Confirmed attending;
WESTBOUND Car Club
ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
LA GENTE Sur Califas
MILLENIUM Car Club
CITYLIFE West Los
FOREVER CLOWN'N Car Club
ALL EYES ON US Car Club
ROAD KINGS So. Bay
OUR TIME Los Angeles
DEVOTIONS Car Club
STRICTLY FAMILY Car Club
ELUSIVE Car Club
STYLISTICS Los Angeles
ISLANDERS Car Club
SWIRVN IRVIN & GOLDIE LOX
CHINGON THE MAGAZINE
*and the list is growing:wave:*​


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:finger:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Confirmed attending;
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
> LA GENTE Sur Califas
> ...


WHEN YOU CATS FINISH. SWING BY THE "M" PICNIC HOMIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

***FREE EVENT***​








Confirmed attending;
WESTBOUND Car Club
ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
LA GENTE Sur Califas
MILLENIUM Car Club
CITYLIFE West Los
FOREVER CLOWN'N Car Club
ALL EYES ON US Car Club
ROAD KINGS So. Bay
OUR TIME Los Angeles
DEVOTIONS Car Club
STRICTLY FAMILY Car Club
ELUSIVE Car Club
STYLISTICS Los Angeles
ISLANDERS Car Club
SWIRVN IRVIN & GOLDIE LOX
CHINGON THE MAGAZINE
*and the list is growing:wave:*
***FREE EVENT***​

​


LITTLE MAN said:


> :finger:


X:rofl::rofl:

​


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh shit!!!!
SURvin Irvin and godie lox
Clean ranfla and the owner is koo too I guess lol


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

MrDoepsSickSeven said:


> Oh shit!!!!
> SURvin Irvin and godie lox
> Clean ranfla and the owner is koo too I guess lol


:biggrin:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

THE LOYALTY ONE'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
SO CAL & PASO ROBLES CHAPTER

IS there going to be trailer parking


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Fernandoz!!!
Where you at ese!!!!
TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

69 impala said:


> THE LOYALTY ONE'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> SO CAL & PASO ROBLES CHAPTER
> 
> IS there going to be trailer parking


Yea bro there's a spot where you can park trailers across the street from the park. I can show you the day of.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

MrDoepsSickSeven said:


> Fernandoz!!!
> Where you at ese!!!!
> TTT


I'm at work:roflmao:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

READY FOR 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> I'm at work:roflmao:


TTT for that!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Vix54Chevy said:


> READY FOR 2012 :thumbsup:


What's up Vix62Rag:cheesy: haha! I mean Vix54Chevy....:thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

6 DUCE WILL BE OUT SOON....:thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*WHAT...... 6 DUCE???? :yes: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Others hosting events this same day shouldn't stress so much over our little picnic. 
We are just some grown men making something happen. 
I hope they have good turnout and a happy new year. 
What I look forward to is seeing all My people at Progress Park on New Years Day. 

TO THE TOP!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Vix54Chevy said:


> 6 DUCE WILL BE OUT SOON....:thumbsup:


How soon is soon?? Haha


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Others hosting events this same day shouldn't stress so much over our little picnic.
> We are just some grown men making something happen.
> I hope they have good turnout and a happy new year.
> What I look forward to is seeing all My people at Progress Park on New Years Day.
> ...


TO THE MUTHAFFUKIN' TOP!!!


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:420:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Others hosting events this same day shouldn't stress so much over our little picnic.
> We are just some grown men making something happen.
> I hope they have good turnout and a happy new year.
> What I look forward to is seeing all My people at Progress Park on New Years Day.
> ...


Ha ha ha ha free menudo!!!!! TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*I HEARD THERES FREE MENUDO HERE?? LMAO.........:drama::drama:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

ROLL CALL....
WESTBOUND Car Club
ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
LA GENTE Sur Califas
MILLENIUM Car Club
CITYLIFE West Los
FOREVER CLOWN'N Car Club
ALL EYES ON US Car Club
ROAD KINGS So. Bay
OUR TIME Los Angeles
DEVOTIONS Car Club
STRICTLY FAMILY Car Club
ELUSIVE Car Club
STYLISTICS Los Angeles
ISLANDERS Car Club
SWIRVN IRVIN & GOLDIE LOX
CHINGON THE MAGAZINE
DEDICATION S.F Valley
OUR IMAGE Los Angeles
THE LOYALTY ONES So. Cal. & Paso Robles
Junior 818 and his riders
T.I. Double F
LITTLE MAN
---------------------
TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Others hosting events this same day shouldn't stress so much over our little picnic.
> We are just some grown men making something happen.
> I hope they have good turnout and a happy new year.
> What I look forward to is seeing all My people at Progress Park on New Years Day.
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*TTT!

*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Check it out we are back on and rescheduled for Saturday January 28 2012















Hope to see everyone there:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

DEVO said:


> Check it out we are back on and rescheduled for Saturday January 28 2012
> View attachment 409368
> 
> View attachment 409369
> ...


----------



## tangelow 77 (Dec 21, 2010)

hola fernando ... la pasamos muy bien el sabado nos vemos en new years


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

tangelow 77 said:


> hola fernando ... la pasamos muy bien el sabado nos vemos en new years


GRACIAS OUR IMAGE... IT'S GOIN DOWN...



Fonzoh said:


> :thumbsup:


ISLANDERS IN THIS!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*FOR THOSE THAT CAN'T BRING A BBQ GRILL THERE WILL BE A FEW AVAILABLE FOR YOU TO USE. 
BETO FROM MILLENIUM SAYS THEY WILL BRING A LARGE GRILL FOR WHOEVER NEEDS TO USE IT. 
CALL ME AT 562-287-4150 IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS. *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

DEVO said:


> TTT


TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

DEVO said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> *TTT!
> 
> *


Well said fernando that's the kind of positive attitude we need to have ass a whole


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Others hosting events this same day shouldn't stress so much over our little picnic.
> We are just some grown men making something happen.
> I hope they have good turnout and a happy new year.
> What I look forward to is seeing all My people at Progress Park on New Years Day.
> ...


well said homie


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Others hosting events this same day shouldn't stress so much over our little picnic.
> We are just some grown men making something happen.
> I hope they have good turnout and a happy new year.
> What I look forward to is seeing all My people at Progress Park on New Years Day.
> ...


Good luck on the event!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> Good luck on the event!!!


Gracias. It's gonna go down, God willing homie, it's all just fun and games.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
> LA GENTE Sur Califas
> ...


TTMFT for the Progress Park picnic in Paramount!!


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

_TTT FOR PARAMOUNT MY CITY :finger: ALMOST THAT TIME:naughty: SEE ALL MY CARNALES NEW YEARS DAY :thumbsup: ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES:420: BLUE TEAM COMING THRU :machinegun:THATS THE CLICK :guns:TTMFT_


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

''ILLUSTRIOUS" I.E WILL B IN LITTLE MANS HOOD NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
> LA GENTE Sur Califas
> ...


_BIG PRIMO FROM SUENOS C.C. ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE FOR NEW YEARS! THE PLACE TO BE!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


>


I GOT YOU PRIMO...... YOU GUYS GIVE ME LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> _BIG PRIMO FROM SUENOS C.C. ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE FOR NEW YEARS! THE PLACE TO BE!!!!!!!!!!!_


YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

1975 VERT said:


> _BIG PRIMO FROM SUENOS C.C. ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE FOR NEW YEARS! THE PLACE TO BE!!!!!!!!!!!_


Eso Primo!! I got the Musicos coming down for you too...


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

​BUMP IT BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

*I think this will be the better show i dont really like driving far waisting gas plus pay a fee to get it na chale! i think this is gonna be the spot this year is there gonna be a vehicle fee*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

thug_till_i_die said:


> *I think this will be the better show i dont really like driving far waisting gas plus pay a fee to get it na chale! i think this is gonna be the spot this year is there gonna be a vehicle fee*


_
NO FEE... NO SHOW... IT'S A FREE BRING YOUR OWN EVERYTHING NEW YEARS CELEBRATION... SPEND THE $$ ON YOU AND YOUR FAMILY INSTEAD OF GIVING IT TO US...
I'D RATHER SPEND MONEY ON A NICE __CAR SHOW__ OR A WORTHY CAUSE..._ :werd:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for this event


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> _
> NO FEE... NO SHOW... IT'S A FREE BRING YOUR OWN EVERYTHING NEW YEARS CELEBRATION... SPEND THE $$ ON YOU AND YOUR FAMILY INSTEAD OF GIVING IT TO US...
> I'D RATHER SPEND MONEY ON A NICE __CAR SHOW__ OR A WORTHY CAUSE..._ :werd:


to the top for progress park


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> to the top for progress park


Gracias. I'm seeing there's a lot more choices where to spend your new years day. That's a good thing. It's how it should be. Everything should turn out alright, God willing homie. 

YOU KNOW WHERE I'LL BE ON THE 1ST!!!!!

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: I'M TAKING SOME SLABS OF RIB'S ....:boink: & A COOLER FULL OF DRINK'S FOR THE KIDS ......


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

unique 64 ss said:


> ''ILLUSTRIOUS" I.E WILL B IN LITTLE MANS HOOD NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

U ALL HAVE A MERRY XMAS ...... SEE YOU ON THE 1 st ...:thumbsup:.


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

What the FC PREZ is gonna bring ribs I'm there lol and fernando bringing menudo omg its a wrap n low riders even better lol this shizzle is gonna b cracking ttmft hey prez plz don't bring Roberts one slab of ribs and don't burn em lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


FERNANDOZ said:


> _
> NO FEE... NO SHOW... IT'S A FREE BRING YOUR OWN EVERYTHING NEW YEARS CELEBRATION... SPEND THE $$ ON YOU AND YOUR FAMILY INSTEAD OF GIVING IT TO US...
> I'D RATHER SPEND MONEY ON A NICE __CAR SHOW__ OR A WORTHY CAUSE..._ :werd:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Bttmft


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for the Progress Park New Years Kickback!!

See you out there *Little Man *and *Fernandoz*.


The *818* is coming through to post up in your barrio homies!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
> LA GENTE Sur Califas
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
> LA GENTE Sur Califas
> ...


THIS SHIT IS GONNA BE CRAKIN!!!!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


>


TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't wait till Next Weekend Homies... 

Puro Pinche Paramount Que No!!??


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Junior LOC said:


> Can't wait till Next Weekend Homies...
> 
> Puro Pinche Paramount Que No!!??


That's right homies!! It's gonna be a good one!!
Everyone Have a Safe amd Merry Christmas and get ready for the NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

del toro said:


> UNIDOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


Yeaaa!! UNIDOS in the house!!!


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

T T T.....2012!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

ROLL CALL....
WESTBOUND Car Club
ILLUSTRIOUS L.A.
ILLUSTRIOUS I.E.
LA GENTE Sur Califas
MILLENIUM Car Club
CITYLIFE West Los
FOREVER CLOWN'N Car Club
ALL EYES ON US Car Club
ROAD KINGS So. Bay
OUR TIME Los Angeles
DEVOTIONS Car Club
STRICTLY FAMILY Car Club
ELUSIVE Car Club
STYLISTICS Los Angeles
ISLANDERS Car Club
SWIRVN IRVIN & GOLDIE LOX
CHINGON THE MAGAZINE
DEDICATION S.F Valley
OUR IMAGE Los Angeles
THE LOYALTY ONES So. Cal. 
THE LOYALTY ONES Paso Robles
Junior 818 and his riders
SUENOS CAR CLUB O.C.
UNIDOS L.A.
PRIDE CAR CLUB
---------------------
_(I got everyone right?_:biggrin:_)
_*
TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS L.A.
> ILLUSTRIOUS I.E.
> ...


*SEE YOU THERE HOMIE*


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> *SEE YOU THERE HOMIE*


:h5: That's right Big Homie!!!


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for the Progress Park New Years Kickback!!
> 
> See you out there *Little Man *and *Fernandoz*.
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

uffin::420: :machinegun:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

uffin: :420: :guns:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LITTLE MAN said:


> uffin: :420: :guns:


:machinegun:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT FOR THE PLACE I LIKE TO BE AND THE PEOPLE I LIKE TO KICK IT WITH ON NEW YEAR'S DAY!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS Los Angeles
> LA GENTE Sur Califas
> ...


Add Lo Nuestro C.C. We will b kicking back with everyone!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

melinayazmin said:


> Add Lo Nuestro C.C. We will b kicking back with everyone!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: See you fellas in the 1st


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Fixed 


FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS L.A.
> ILLUSTRIOUS I.E.
> ...


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^FIXED^^^


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Back TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

MrDoepsSickSeven said:


> ^^^FIXED^^^


Yea Buddy!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS " LOS ANGELES " will be in the house .......


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WILL BE THERE:nicoderm:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MrDoepsSickSeven said:


> Fixed


Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *FOR THOSE THAT CAN'T BRING A BBQ GRILL THERE WILL BE A FEW AVAILABLE FOR YOU TO USE.
> BETO FROM MILLENIUM SAYS THEY WILL BRING A LARGE GRILL FOR WHOEVER NEEDS TO USE IT.
> CALL ME AT 562-287-4150 IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS. *


We need to add a tug a war challenge ! ! !


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

OG 61 said:


> We need to add a tug a war challenge ! ! !


Bring the rope!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*Next Sunday is coming real quick!! Just a few reminders for those attending.*

Next Sunday is coming real quick!! Just a few reminders for those attending.

1. There is no vehicle or spectator entry fee, it is a public park 
2. This is not a car show so no displays, parking is to be one car per one stall obeying disabled parking restrictions as they may ticket.
3. As parking lot becomes full, we may ask everyday cars to make room for lowriders 
4. No banners, The city does not allow banners in parks, we know what club you're from anyway :thumbsup:
5. No alcohol is allowed any parks in Los Angeles county as far as I know 
6. Please use trash cans so the park doesn't look like a landfill and not make more work for the city workers. 
7. Most everyone attending knows each other and their families so I don't see any attitude issues being a problem 
8. I ask that we please not give any reason for anyone to complain about our celebration 

Progress Park has been a good place to have Parties, BBQs, Picnics, Family Events etc. without being hassled by the Sheriff's Dept. because everyone acts like adults (except the kids:run

Keep it family oriented.

I want to thank everyone in my lowrider family that is helping make this happen.


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Next Sunday is coming real quick!! Just a few reminders for those attending.
> 
> 1. There is no vehicle or spectator entry fee, it is a public park
> 2. This is not a car show so no displays, parking is to be one car per one stall obeying disabled parking restrictions as they may ticket.
> ...


BIG O SAID WHATS # 10 :scrutinize:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

T T T....:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> ROLL CALL....
> WESTBOUND Car Club
> ILLUSTRIOUS L.A.
> ILLUSTRIOUS I.E.
> ...


U DIDNT ADD ME FUCKER LOL ILL B ROLLIN THREW SEE U GUYS ON THA 1ST NOW BACK TTMFT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LITTLE MAN said:


> BIG O SAID WHATS # 10 :scrutinize:


#10. You ain't no stranger to the danger of being a freak so baby break bread.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

ROLL CALL....
WESTBOUND Car Club
ILLUSTRIOUS L.A.
ILLUSTRIOUS I.E.
LA GENTE Sur Califas
MILLENIUM Car Club
CITYLIFE West Los
FOREVER CLOWN'N Car Club
ALL EYES ON US Car Club
ROAD KINGS So. Bay
OUR TIME L. A.
DEVOTIONS Car Club
STRICTLY FAMILY Car Club
ELUSIVE Car Club
STYLISTICS Los Angeles
ISLANDERS Car Club
SWIRVN IRVIN, DOEPS & GOLDIE LOX
CHINGON THE MAGAZINE
DEDICATION S.F Valley
OUR IMAGE Los Angeles
THE LOYALTY ONES So. Cal. 
THE LOYALTY ONES Paso Robles
Junior 818 and his riders
SUENOS O.C.
UNIDOS L.A.
PRIDE Car Club
LO NUESTRO Car Club
BETTER DAYS L. A.
T.I. Double F
LITTLE MAN
Franky 1968IMPALACUSTOM

---------------------
_(I got everyone right?_:biggrin:_)
_*
TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:barf:i hope i aint feelin like this


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

del toro said:


> WILL BE THERE:nicoderm:


YUP YUP UNIDOS WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Compton majestics will b there.....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> Compton majestics will b there.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:420: _5 DAYS TO GO_ :rimshot:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

LITTLE MAN said:


> :420: _5 DAYS TO GO_ :rimshot:


X76 what's up little man? See you all on Sunday .....


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

traffictowing said:


> X76 what's up little man? See you all on Sunday .....


_U KNOW IT CARNAL PRIMERA MENTE DIOS_ :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Cant wait till this Sunday Homies... See you Vatos out in your neck of the woods soon.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT FOR PROGRESS PARK!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> TTT FOR PROGRESS PARK!


:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
melinayazmin


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: See you fellas in the 1st


See u in 4!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> See u in 4!


:thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

LITTLE MAN said:


> _U KNOW IT CARNAL PRIMERA MENTE DIOS_ :thumbsup:


X76 yes sir...


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT a show that can't be missed!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

lil watcha said:


> TTT a show that can't be missed!!


:werd: _I THOUGHT IT WAS A PICNIC_ :dunno:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink::boink::boink::boink:ONLY 4 MORE DAYS:boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

3 MORE DAYS FELLAS... CAN'T WAIT


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

3 more big ones!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Bring the rope!!:thumbsup:


Done see you Sunday


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.......TTMFT


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

_BTTMFT :machinegun:_


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Yea bro there's a spot where you can park trailers across the street from the park. I can show you the day of.


LOADED UP AND READY TO ROLL OUT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


> LOADED UP AND READY TO ROLL OUT


Thats right Abe... See you on Sunday Big Homie!!


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

CLEAN RIDE ......:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

*T

T

T*


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:worship: _*2 MORE DAYS*_ :finger:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

_*1 MORE DAY*_ :run:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING.


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

HAVE FUN, BE SAFE... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SEE EVERYONE THERE TOMORROW ...


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT !!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Few more hours!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy New Years! See u guys in a couple of hours.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

If your not here already good luck finding parking......Happy New Year ! ! ! !


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

it was a good get together, i enjoyed my self. thanks! 
click here for pics...http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

~ Better Days Los Angeles ~ Had a great time, it was the perfect way to bring in the New Year ! ! ! !


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

HELLA GOOD TO START OFF A NEW YEAR WITH A NICE PICNIC WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS...BEAUTIFUL DAY OUT THERE GREAT WEATHER .ALWAYS GOOD TO MEET NEW PPL ..IT WAS COOL TO MEET THE HOMIE FERNANDOZ AND LIL MAN GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING..MUCH LOVE FROM THE L.1s. .will post pixs wen i get home


----------



## Valley Window Tint (Dec 21, 2011)

To Day was a good day / and thank God it Was beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROAD KING'S HAD A GREAT TIME......:biggrin: 
GRACIAS......:thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

OG61 SAID IT BEST THERE WAS NO BETTER WAY TO START YEAR... THE PICNIC WAS BETTER THAN WHAT WE EXPECTED.... LOWRIDERS AND FAMILIES HAVING A GREAT TIME AROUND THEIR BBQ'S..... WESTBOUND TILL THE CASKET DROPS!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*I want to thank everyone that made this happen and that's everyone that came out to Progress Park from all over Southern Cali. 
Those who were there already know how it went down so I don't really have to say much cuz you already know!!:thumbsup:, the turnout was great and the food was good the childrens had fun and no police harassment!!! Just another New Years Day celebration with our Lowrider Families.

Truly the best way to start off 2012. 
God bless everyone.* 

Special thanks to Vic from Road Kings, Albert from Citylife, Pete from Forever Clown'n, Shooter from Millenium, Tony & Little Man from Illustrious and my  Westbound Boys for helping me put his together.


----------



## BIGJOE70 (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a real good time chillin with the homies and fam good way to start the years TTT


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

It was good.... TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

The loyalty ones so cal & paso robles had a great time. Hope to do it next year.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Looked like a GREAT turnout.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad u guys had a good turnout to the top for the progress park on ur new years event good job homies


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

big_JR said:


> OG61 SAID IT BEST THERE WAS NO BETTER WAY TO START YEAR... THE PICNIC WAS BETTER THAN WHAT WE EXPECTED.... LOWRIDERS AND FAMILIES HAVING A GREAT TIME AROUND THEIR BBQ'S..... WESTBOUND TILL THE CASKET DROPS!


Gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A BOMB ASS TIME
NO BETTER WAY TO START THE YR.....TTMFT ....


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

any more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*I want to thank everyone that made this happen and that's everyone that came out to Progress Park from all over Southern Cali. 
Those who were there already know how it went down so I don't really have to say much cuz you already know!!:thumbsup:, the turnout was great and the food was good the childrens had fun and no police harassment!!! Just another New Years Day celebration with our Lowrider Families.

Truly the best way to start off 2012. 
God bless everyone.* 

Special thanks to Vic from Road Kings, Albert from Citylife, Pete from Forever Clown'n, Shooter from Millenium, Tony & Little Man from Illustrious and my  Westbound Boys for helping me put his together.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Looked like a GREAT turnout.


Trust Homie, It was BETTER than it looked.

We had a Blast out there with all the Homies from Westbound, Illustrious, Millenium, Forever Clowning, Road Kings, Loyalty Ones, and all the Solo Riders, Etc...

Can't wait to Come kick it again on January 14th for the Millenium Event... Shooter and Chris- See you vatos in a couple of weeks Locos... Que siga la Pinche Peda!!


*818 SOLO Riders *holding it Down.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BTTMFT


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT .AS THE HOMIE SAID KIDS HAD FUN AND THAT COUNTS ALOTT!

HERES A FEW PIX


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


> IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT .AS THE HOMIE SAID KIDS HAD FUN AND THAT COUNTS ALOTT!
> 
> HERES A FEW PIX


Thanks for the Pix Abe!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC 
Hi Guests!! :wave: :rofl:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A BOMB ASS TIME
> NO BETTER WAY TO START THE YR.....TTMFT ....


X2!! :werd:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

Junior LOC said:


> Thanks for the Pix Abe!!


no problem homie would have took more but started playn football with the kids :biggrin:took my boys for them to have fun also


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


> no problem homie would have took more but started playn football with the kids :biggrin:took my boys for them to have fun also


Thats whats its all about Homie, Our Future Generation of Lowriders! :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

Junior LOC said:


> Thats whats its all about Homie, Our Future Generation of Lowriders! :thumbsup:


x10000:h5:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

It was a good 1..


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

GRACIAS FERNANDO, FOR COORDINATING THE EVENT !!! WAZ UP JUNIOR LOC NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU BIG DOG .... 
*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C.* HAD A REAL GOODTIME ..... THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & THE HOMIES THAT WENT OUT THERE TO MAKE IT HAPPEN ... *TTMFT !!!!!*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FC PREZ said:


> GRACIAS FERNANDO, FOR COORDINATING THE EVENT !!! *WAZ UP JUNIOR LOC *NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU BIG DOG ....
> FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. HAD A REAL GOODTIME ..... THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & THE HOMIES THAT WENT OUT THERE TO MAKE IT HAPPEN ... *TTMFT !!!!!*


What's up My Boy!

Same here Ese, good meeting you too.

It was a firme event and my homies and I had a good time out there.

Now I can put a face to your L-I-L name. :biggrin:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope to see you all at the Millenium Event on the 14th. :x:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP JUNIOR LOC .... I WILL BE SEEING YOU AROUND IN THE 818 AREA MORE OFTEN THIS YEAR ....... :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> GRACIAS FERNANDO, FOR COORDINATING THE EVENT !!! WAZ UP JUNIOR LOC NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU BIG DOG ....
> *FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C.* HAD A REAL GOODTIME ..... THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & THE HOMIES THAT WENT OUT THERE TO MAKE IT HAPPEN ... *TTMFT !!!!!*


*Yea!!!*



Junior LOC said:


> Hope to see you all at the Millenium Event on the 14th. :x:


*Yea!!!*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC 
harborarea310


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

YES .... SIR ..... WE WILL B AT THE MILLENIUM DANCE ON THE 14TH .... :boink: :ninja: :rimshot:.....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *I want to thank everyone that made this happen and that's everyone that came out to Progress Park from all over Southern Cali.
> Those who were there already know how it went down so I don't really have to say much cuz you already know!!:thumbsup:, the turnout was great and the food was good the childrens had fun and no police harassment!!! Just another New Years Day celebration with our Lowrider Families.
> 
> Truly the best way to start off 2012.
> ...


*ONE MO'GAIN*:thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *ONE MO'GAIN*:thumbsup:


*YEA !!! YEA !!! YEA !!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

FC PREZ said:


> YES .... SIR ..... WE WILL B AT THE MILLENIUM DANCE ON THE 14TH .... :boink: :ninja: :rimshot:.....


TAKE MORE COOKIES. LOL!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

YES ... SIR .... COOKIES ..... LOL .....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *I want to thank everyone that made this happen and that's everyone that came out to Progress Park from all over Southern Cali.
> Those who were there already know how it went down so I don't really have to say much cuz you already know!!:thumbsup:, the turnout was great and the food was good the childrens had fun and no police harassment!!! Just another New Years Day celebration with our Lowrider Families.
> 
> Truly the best way to start off 2012.
> ...


YEA...BUDDY!!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Had a dope time and a great way to start of the new year, it was nice meeting all of you and hope you guys can make it to the cruise night and hop in north Hollywood


Junior LOC said:


> What's up My Boy!
> 
> Same here Ese, good meeting you too.
> 
> ...


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:boink:TTMFT this was that place to be to celebrate the new year


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FC PREZ said:


> :yes: YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP JUNIOR LOC .... I WILL BE SEEING YOU AROUND IN THE 818 AREA MORE OFTEN THIS YEAR ....... :thumbsup:


For sure G.!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *ONE MO'GAIN*:thumbsup:


LMFAO!! 

X64


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Had a dope time and a great way to start of the new year, it was nice meeting all of you and hope you guys can make it to the cruise night and hop in north Hollywood


Thats Right Javi, Perfect way to start our 2012 year.

To all the people at that were at Progress Park this past weekend, Hope you can make it to the *North Hollywood Cruise night on Jan. 21st* out here in the 818. Heard it gets Cracking...

*Here is a Link BELOW to the Thread*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/319452-cruize-night-hopp-21.html




Here is a Flyer with an address so you can GPS it.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Bump


X818


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

No doubt about it we had a DAM GOOD TIME!


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*ROAD KINGS SO BAY CAR CLUB BABY*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

THANKS! WESTBOUND CAR CLUB .....THE ROAD KINGS SO BAY CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME!!......HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

Vix54Chevy said:


> THANKS! WESTBOUND CAR CLUB .....THE ROAD KINGS SO BAY CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME!!......HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!! :thumbsup:


WE HAVE TO AND WE WILL!!!!


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> Thats Right Javi, Perfect way to start our 2012 year.
> 
> To all the people at that were at Progress Park this past weekend, Hope you can make it to the *North Hollywood Cruise night on Jan. 21st* out here in the 818. Heard it gets Cracking...
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE FUN, WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

big_JR said:


> SOUNDS LIKE FUN, WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE.


Orale! See you Vatos out here real soon then, As a matter of fact, Even sooner than that... See you at the Millenium's Annual Party this upcoming weekend on the 14th Big Dogg! :thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> Orale! See you Vatos out here real soon then, As a matter of fact, Even sooner than that... See you at the Millenium's Annual Party this upcoming weekend on the 14th Big Dogg! :thumbsup:


FOR SURE! SEE U THERE.


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

MR.VIRO WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING MILLENIUM CAR CLUB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------

